# "Living the Classical Life"



## Guest

This excellent series is in this link and the latest one is an interview with Emmanuel Ax, which is highly recommended.

[video]https://www.livingtheclassicallife.com/[/video]


----------



## Pugg

Christabel said:


> This excellent series is in this link and the latest one is an interview with Emmanuel Ax, which is highly recommended.
> 
> [video]https://www.livingtheclassicallife.com/[/video]


Great link, thank you , Trifonov is also there.


----------

